# Is this something I can do at home?



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would send Cameo a PM...I know she made her own recirculating bathing system..you could try digging up the post about it...but i'm sure if you sent her a PM she could help you out.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

hope this helps, but feel free to send me a PM if you have any ?'s BTW, this thing works GREAT and I use it daily at my salon. Been using it for nearly two years!

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...elp-border-collie-shave-down-5.html#post92262

Guess I should add, you CAN use this in a regular bathtub. Just run a couple of inches of water in the tub, add your undiluted shampoo (couple of tablespoons, depending on dilution rate) and go to town. Once the dog is completely wet, you may notice a drop in water pressure, that means the water level in the tub is a bit low, so just add a bit more water. Also, you don't have to prewet the dog and rinsing is WAY quicker and easier because you are using A LOT less shampoo.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Cameo-Thanks so much for the link! My husband showed me a pump that we already have in the garage, that he thinks is what I need. It is an extra pool cover pump, that looks pretty much exactly like what I need. It has a stabilizing pad type thing on it, but it comes off. Do you think this will work?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

make sure it's submersible! In other words, that it can sit UNDER water at any depth, not just for an inch or two and make sure you use a GFCI outlet to plug it into before using it with your dog.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

*I wonder ...*



redcricket said:


> Cameo-Thanks so much for the link! My husband showed me a pump that we already have in the garage, that he thinks is what I need. It is an extra pool cover pump, that looks pretty much exactly like what I need. It has a stabilizing pad type thing on it, but it comes off. Do you think this will work?


Great idea and thanks for prompting my thoughts! We have a swimming pool pump in the garage too, but it is one that has an "inlet" and an "outlet" for water which would mean the pump itself doesn't have to be in the tub, it would just sit next to the tub (which makes my hubby happier). I wonder if this would work?

What issues/concerns should we think about?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Overthetop,

Those pumps will work, but you have to have an ENORMOUS amount of water in the vessel that the pump is sitting in or it will pump that water out in seconds and you'll be out of water, UNLESS you pump it back into the vessel where you have the pump. 

I use this unit daily and I have no fear of electrocution (if that is what you are afraid of). Of course, you must have it plugged into a GFIC outlet, which will trip if there is any type of power surge or malfunction.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

Cameo said:


> Overthetop,
> 
> Those pumps will work, but you have to have an ENORMOUS amount of water in the vessel that the pump is sitting in or it will pump that water out in seconds and you'll be out of water, UNLESS you pump it back into the vessel where you have the pump.
> 
> I use this unit daily and I have no fear of electrocution (if that is what you are afraid of). Of course, you must have it plugged into a GFIC outlet, which will trip if there is any type of power surge or malfunction.


I think I'm confused ... I envision a hose going from the bathtub into the swimming pool pump and a hose going from the pump to the tub for us to use on the dog. Doesn't it just recirculate the same water? Or ... is it because the pump holds so much water inside of it that we would need more to start with?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

yes, if you have a hose from the tub to the pump and then back into the tub, that would work 

I was thinking you would have it in ANOTHER container, but your way would work fine.


----------

